# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - IDE Add-Ins >  2013 addons daily updates

## ladoo

MZ-Tools is very easy to use. It provides a main menu, a toolbar, handy context menus and customizable shortcuts to access its features, which are detailed in the Features section.

You can customize several features of MZ-Tools to meet your development standards (data type prefixes, template for procedure headers, template for error handler, etc.) or your personal preferences (user name, shortcuts, etc.).

For your convenience, MZ-Tools has been localized in the following languages: English, Spanish, French, Italian, German and Portuguese (Portugal). 



http://www.mztools.com/v3/download.aspx







VB Law Workstation 6.2

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Program...kstation.shtml







VB6 Code Converter add-in
http://edndoc.esri.com/arcobjects/9....eConverter.htm



Applet Designer Enterprise, A Visual Basic to Java Conversion Tool

http://www.ncns.com/news/997/vb-to-java.html



==========================================================


slick site

http://computers.interactiva.org/Pro...Basic/Add-Ins/

next to addins  you will se   www   click it to go to download page enjoy

=============================================================


slick controls  encluding  string encryption

http://www.devpower.com/downloads/home.aspx

=================================================================



visit site
http://www.vbcorner.net/eng/

ul se menu on left side  click addins  enjoy


====================================================


http://www.reference.com/Dir/Compute..._Basic/Add-Ins

============================================================


il post more later :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

